# In cows, what does this term mean?



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

"heavy springer"


I saw an ad in the Oklahoman paper for a "heavy springer" cow but I have no idea what that means...


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Springers are bred and close to birthing, I believe heavy springers are at the point of or have begun bagging up.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

mistletoad said:


> Springers are bred and close to birthing, I believe heavy springers are at the point of or have begun bagging up.


Pretty much. The term heavy comes from "heavy with calf".
Similar to "close up" springers, which means they are close to having their calf.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Unless you live here, then they call the 'heavy springers'..."Calvey cows". Taken me some time to get used to the different terminology.


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

its when the back side is really really loose its called springing.


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

well, I called on her, he said shes just been a nurse cow up til now, she's 7 yrs old almost... is that still good for a Jersey?

and that she'd make a really good milker, nice long teats, as oppose to the other one that he has thats got a calf on her already and has much shorter teats.

he's also got a 1 yr old heifer for $700! but I want one in milk now.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

That's a fine age....She's got experience, and you don't . Good combination!

She should milk until she's 15 anyway, and You'll love those long teats if you're hand milking!

It's also a big plus if she's been a nurse cow.


----------



## sungirl (Jan 23, 2008)

Better question is how is her udder? If it is already low pass on her, it will only get WORSE!

Patty.


----------



## JKB07 (Mar 6, 2008)

Sounds like a really nice cow. If the price is right I would jump on her, they dont last long...


JKB


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Darby, where's the cow at in Oklahoma if you don't mind? PM me if you get a chance. I know someone who might be interested in the 1 year old Jersey heifer.


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

Pm'ed ya with info


----------

